Ask HN: Will AI disrupt education and traditional teaching? - hsikka
======
ocean_child
One of my core beliefs for AI/automation is that by removing the need to do
menial custodial and service tasks, society can focus on cultivating more
artists, philosophers, and programmers. If anything I think that we will put a
much larger focus on learning when we reach this point of automation.

Specifically regarding teaching, I don't expect much to change. We're already
in a position where we could educate students by having them watch videos and
read out of textbooks by themselves, but we don't. At the moment, teachers can
offer alternative explanations to struggling students, respond to questions,
and perform other markedly human tasks. You can emulate this with AI, but I
think we're a far ways off of making this human touch obsolete.

------
sgeneris
Proper education no longer exists. It has been replaced by vocational
training. And FANG dropping college education altogether suggests that even
that will go away.

AI will obviate the need for human intellect altogether -- if machines and
algorithms will do all the "thinking", why bother?

If you want to know how Trump got elected, why the US is in steep decline,
ruled by corporate monopolies and oligarchs and on the verge of tyranny, look
no further.

